# cuando falla una actualizacion de un paquete

## antogc

buenas me gustaría saber de los que mas saben de esto...que pasos se deben seguir cuando en una actualizacion del sistema falla alguna compilacion del paquete....hasta ahora intento emergerlo por separado y la mayoría se solucionaba..otra veces busco el USE que me crea la dependencia y lo quito....y funciona alguna q otra aunq no es la mas optima...este vez estoy un tanto perdido....intento hacer un emerge -evat world pero me falla en el paquete x11-libs/libXpm el cual tampoco tengo mucha idea o ninguna para q sirbe...

muchas gracias

----------

## Stolz

Lo que hago yo cuando algo me falla es leer los mensajes de emerge, casi siempre se me ha olvidado seguir alguna de las instrucciones que se mencionan. Si  así no lo soluciono busco en bugs.gentoo.org o en los propios foros para ver si hay solución. Si no la encuentro abro un nuevo bug y espero a que me ayuden. Si me corre algo de prisa otra cosa que suelo hacer mucho es probar con una versión distinta del paquete que también me suele sacar de más de un apuro.

----------

## JotaCE

segun mi corta experiencia casi siempre el problema es mostrado junto a la solucion en el log de error asi que creo que es muy probable que la primer opcion sea leer bien el log.

----------

## antogc

si tienes razon se me ha pasado decir esa opción en el post pq obviamente es lo primero q se debe decir...pro nose ya me ha ocurrido alguna que otra que no encuentro solución según el log....me refería mas a esos casos...evidentemente lo mejor imagino en esos casos es crear un bug como muy bien ha dicho antes Slotz...pero no siempre se tiene tiempo para ello claro...

gracias!

----------

## antogc

pero esto me plantea otra pregunta imaginad un mega emerge world para actualizar el sistema y demas...se tienen que compilar unos 300 paquetes entre reinstalaciones, actualziaciones y demas....va por el paquete 270 y se rompe por un error de compilacion...lo soluciono según el log. y ahora q.....debo emerge todo de nuevo????....hay alguna forma de seguir por donde iba??.....normalmente para actualizar hago emerge -evatN world....

saludos!

----------

## ekz

Deberías sacar esa e de los parámetros  :Wink: 

Y para retomar con emerge --resume basta.

Saludos

----------

## antogc

joder tan facil! bufff q torpe...muchas gracias...el emerge --resume me viene como agua de mayo jejejej....bueno la 'e' que  se refiere a --emptytree si mal no recuerdo la suelo poner pq es como vienen en los tutoriales de gentoo que he visto...pro vaya me fio mas de vosotros....

y el motivo de ello?? ya q nos ponemos habrá que saber todo lo posible....

gracias de nuevo!

----------

## gsardou

La verdad, es que desconozco el motivo de esa "e" en los tutoriales que leíste.

Lo que si puedo adelantarte es que al colocar esa "e"; estas diciendole a Portage que recompile toooodo tu sistema   :Laughing: 

----------

## JotaCE

```
# man emerge
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-195629.html

Con Gentoo deberás aprender a darle un vistazo a la documentación como vimos por una pequeñisima diferencia hace un trabajo completo dos, tres o cuatro veces.

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *antogc wrote:*   

> joder tan facil! bufff q torpe...muchas gracias...el emerge --resume me viene como agua de mayo jejejej....bueno la 'e' que  se refiere a --emptytree si mal no recuerdo la suelo poner pq es como vienen en los tutoriales de gentoo que he visto...pro vaya me fio mas de vosotros....
> 
> y el motivo de ello?? ya q nos ponemos habrá que saber todo lo posible....
> 
> gracias de nuevo!

 

Si puedes, pega un link a la página donde lo has visto. 

-e puede tener sentido dentro de un contexto muy concreto. Pero no para actualizar tu world. Es una burrada recompilar todo el sistema completo cada vez que quieras actualizar. Tan solo tiene verdadero sentido cuando un update en una librería crítica (glibc mayormente) rompe el ABI de las aplicaciones de sistema.

----------

## antogc

entonces seguramente es por eso...yo lo he visto en manuales de instalcion de xen, antes de instalar xen, en la preparacion del sistema, que se debe poner en CFLAGS el flag -mnt-tls-direct-seg-refs, para desabilitar las librerías tls...es decir, una librería importante como muy bien has dicho anteriormente...

dimelo a mi q es una burrada emergerlo todo!!! alguna q otra noche lo he dejado emergiendo el pobre jeje...

mcuhas gracias!

----------

## Soul Lost

Otra: a veces algunos problemas no vienen asociados al paquete que estés intentando instalar, si no de alguna dependencia de él. Para eso usa qdepends <paquete> y si en el log te habla algo al respecto que tenga que ver con alguna dependencia también deberías buscarle solución (ya te han dicho, bugs.gentoo.org, foros, re-instalando). Está de más mencionar todo las herramientas sobre los paquetes de portage que te ayudan a investigar sobre el paquete en cuestión (portage-utils, gentoolkit, etc.)

----------

